

Go language turns two, but its syntax turns forty - scriptproof
http://www.scriptol.com/programming/go.php

======
kidmenot
I don't get the "its syntax turns forty", as if it was a bad thing.

If those who attempt to devise a more "modern" syntax come up with things such
as Visual Basic, then I'm happy with an ancient syntax.

~~~
roestava
The syntax may be a mixed bag. Some old and new stuff. The problem is that
they didn't try harder and instead preferred explicit code too much in my
opinion. I still like Go, but its main selling point in my opinion is that
programs written in it start fast enough. Maybe a second important feature is
that deployment is helped by statically linked programs, where one .exe is all
you need.

That sends me back to the Delphi days and I'm not too happy either. Because
Delphi provided those kinds of features and we ended up losing it in favor of
Java and .NET craziness.

The thing is, Go web apps start faster in the App Engine than web apps made
with some of the other languages and also may take up fewer resources. That
means that App Engine applications can be scaled up and down because spinning
up new processes (with Go apps) is instant.

Here's an example:

    
    
        $ cat hn.go && 8g hn.go && 8l -o hn hn.8 && time ./hn
        package main
    
        import "fmt"
    
        func main(){
          fmt.Println("Hello HN!");
        }
        Hello HN!
    
        real	0m0.002s
        user	0m0.000s
        sys	0m0.000s
    

Cheers.

------
messel
Is there a CoffeeScript to Go translator? Then I'm interested.

